# Marching Band Show!



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

If we'd had a band director 10% as cool as that, I wouldn't have quit band after 11th grade  Of course, Danny Elfman was still fronting Oingo Boingo way back then!

I hated before-school-starts band camp. Hot as Hades + learning new music/new marching show + mosquitoes + freshman = sucky way to end the summer!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That sounds like the best band director ever


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Garthgoyle - this is at Warren Mott, where in Michigan are you?


----------

